
If We Told You Neal Stephenson Invented Bitcoin, Would You Be Surprised? - cyrusshepard
https://reason.com/2019/06/05/if-we-told-you-neal-stephenson-invented-bitcoin-would-you-be-surprised/
======
acheron
This is a pretty good column, with kind of a dumb headline, as is too common
nowadays. The column is not really suggesting that Neal invented bitcoin.

I am about halfway through _Fall_ now, and where the column says "It may not
be his best novel but it is his most Stephensonian", I am inclined to agree.

------
jraedisch
If they would tell me, I wouldn't be. They seem to like clickbaity headlines.

If Neal himself would tell me, I would be surprised, because I neither
consider him a liar, nor (if he truly did invent Bitcoin) an idiot, since it
would be stupid to tell.

------
PhilWright
I would be very surprised because he does not have a background as a software
developer or in cryptography. Writing about technology subjects is a long way
from being able to write cutting edge software.

